# 92 Stanza Bogs Down On Rapid Excelleration!



## dadrdh (Feb 5, 2005)

I have a 1992 Nissan Stanza. From a dead stop, if you floor it and hold the pedal down, at about 35 MPH, it bogs down and I have to back off the gas to stop the bogging down. Very frustrating!
It does the same thing when I try to accelerate to get on Interstate. I have changed the mass air flow meter, fuel pressure regulator, and changed the fuel filter, even tried running Premium gas ,<Yikes>

I took it to our local Nissan Dealership, and had it checked. They said the mass air flow sesnor was bad, so I put a new one on it,which I did, they said it was NO good that I needed to buy THEIR mass air flow sensor.......($700.00) Sooo, being on a Social Security budget, I bought a used Nissan mass air flow sensor that was guarnteed to work, from a reputable junk yard.The thing still bogs down! Soooooo, back to the Nissan Dealership I go. They said, that the mass air flow sensor on there was working, and now I needed a timing chain and gears......($1,200) 

Has anyone been through anything like this, or got ANY advice for me? The car runs to darn good to have a either one of these problems! I love that Ole Nissan, and need to find out the problem. 
All advice would be appreciated! Thanks, 
Ron-Dadrdh


----------



## scafidipro (Jan 26, 2005)

Has anyone been through anything like this, or got ANY advice for me? The car runs to darn good to have a either one of these problems! I love that Ole Nissan, and need to find out the problem. 
All advice would be appreciated! Thanks, 
Ron-Dadrdh [/QUOTE]
I have a 92 stanza that was doing the same thing. It ended up being a faulty intake manifold gasket... check it out! oh, and i would definitely replace the timing chain and tensioners!!! if you don't it will break and you WILL bend all of your valves! not good! to see if your gasket is messed up spray some starting fluid near the gasket while it is idling. if the engine revs higher it means air is getting in somewhere. after 130,000 the tensioners are known to break down. so the dealership was giving you good advice about the timing chain. You don't want to have to rebuild your entire top end!


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

Does the car rev past 2500 rpm? I ask because the ECU has a fail safe mode.
I would say the fuel pump, fuel pressure regulator, and/or fuel filter are restricting fuel. Change the fuel filter wth a genuine Nissan filter if it has been more than a year since it was changed. Then check the fuel pressure at idle and while revving it. It should be around 43 PSI. 

Troy


----------

